# New TT is an acquired taste?



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

Just found this picture on the German Autobild website from their latest magazine

http://bilder.autobild.de/bilder/1/52894.jpg

I don't like it on paper...may be in the flesh it'll be better? It looks like a real botch with hints of A3, Nouvalari and dare I say it, Chrysler Crossfire?
[/url]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Now, I like that!! Autobild usually are correct in their information.

Will pick that up tomorrow afternoon and have a read...

YAY!

Jae


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

I trust we can rely on you to do the translation :wink:


----------



## vanderbrugge (Jun 13, 2004)

I think the new look (if it turns out not to be some creative photoshopping) is beautifull. Love the massive grill.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I will most certainly try 

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

it looks like the old one but with a new front end. c'mon Audi, you can do better than that!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Actually, I thought it would look pretty grim with the big A6 type grille, but I have to say it doesn't look at all bad.

Is that a new colour as well ... or just the Papaya?

Moley


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll reserve judgement until i see more piccys but first impression is that i'm not keen just a basic facelift ala Renault (bumpers,grille & lights ) I've heard talk on here of a new powerplant poss 350BHP  let us know what it says in the Mag Jae?


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Hmm - looks like the current one with a squint. But not too shabby - be interesting to see more pics!

TankTop


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

So the current one with the A6 front then, looks OK nothing radical though :?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

this "new" TT doesn't look anything special enough to tempt me into buying another TT when it comes to change car again in 2 years time.

I am 95% certain my next car won't be an Audi, unless AUDI releases something REALLY REALLY special in the next 2 years.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Here is a different magazine's view.

I hope this works:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stuartt/NewTT1%20.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stuartt/NewTT2.jpg


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Here is a different magazine's view.
> 
> I hope this works:
> 
> ...


Much better


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Base model will have a 200BHP 2.0FSI engine, the next model up will be 3.2V6 with 250BHP and at the top will be a have 3.6lV6 with 280BHP.

TTC will be out in March 2006 and the TTR will follow in Spring of 2007.

It will be longer and wider than the current model, but shouldn't be any heavier (thanks to large-scale use of aluminium), but will still be A3-based as the internal designation AU354 would indicate (the internal code for the A3 is AU350).

No news on pricing, though!

Hope this helps.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Base model will have a 200BHP 2.0FSI engine, the next model up will be 3.2V6 with 250BHP and at the top will be a have 3.6lV6 with 280BHP.
> 
> TTC will be out in March 2006 and the TTR will follow in Spring of 2007.
> 
> ...


280bhp as the range topper?

Thats a bit of a shocker - the coupe sector will be demanding 300bhp+ by then, so I trust Audi have some more editions up their sleeve after launch...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I think its just another photoshop image of what the mag thinks the new TT would look like. :? A more agressive face than older attempts though! The yellow one on the cover looks completly different than the silver one. :? I think it will be different!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The first pic(papaya orange) link is defo photoshop. but people seem more interested in the second pic(silver). BUT..... it defo looks to me (as a professional Photoshop user) like a Photoshop job:

1. It's the main RS3 front mock up(albeit a different colour) currently floating around judging by the shadowing on the front and the poor attempt at 'alien flaps' been inserted.

2. Current TT lights have been distorted - notice the uneven pixelated join inside of the indicators where it meets the bumper.

3. Current TT's 'half moon' pillars have been bodged in with a bonnet join and side door join to mask the layer cuts, but blending tools have been used badly showing saturation joins.

4. Lots of pixelation in places where i would expect layers to be merged and blended e.g join where wingmirror meets door

But the main giveaway is the giveaway is the different colour hueness all over the picture which is visable even on a scanned photo.

Sorry guys, dont get your hopes up for that look quite yet.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I would agree with KMP on this, the second one is pretty much on the same lines as the Autocar article a couple of weeks ago.

This is why the image on the Autobild (partners of AutoExpress by the way - so expect to see it in next weeks AE) is more "real". There is no evidence of the giveaways that KMP mentions from what I can see at the moment.

Tomorrow I will take a closer look!

Jae


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Sorry guys, dont get your hopes up for that look quite yet.


Good show. See my avatar for what I think of the proposed (guessed?) new design.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hopefully Audi have taken a cue from the competition and are concentrating on a car based on a better developed sporting chassis.

I don't know if the A3 platform is going to be good enough for the class which is now dominated by bespoke handlers or solid RWD platforms (350z, Boxster-_still_, SLK, Z4 etc). Starting with a transverse engine FWD platform is always going to do Audi no favours with F/R weight distribution, and that is the key to good handling and that elusive 'balance'.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Victor_F said:


> Just found this picture on the German Autobild website from their latest magazine
> 
> http://bilder.autobild.de/bilder/1/52894.jpg
> 
> ...


Got to say I love it - If it is a acquired taste, then I have definitely acquired it right away............

It comes out about 6 months before my finance agreement on the V6 is up, so I'll wait for any teething probs to be sorted and then get one on order. Twin Turbo for me please (if the rumors are correct).


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Mag isnt out yet! Should be out tomorrow (2nd July).

Will update then

BTW the other pic, its EXACTLY the same as the A3 mock up on another mag cover, so dismiss it.....its bull!

Jae


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The nicest part is that Porsche is redoing a 3.2 V6 to give 300 BHP.. for the Cayenne.

Then you need RWD.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Monique said:


> The nicest part is that Porsche is redoing a 3.2 V6 to give 300 BHP.. for the Cayenne.
> 
> Then you need RWD.


I think the 3.2 is going to 3.6 and 270hp for the Tuareg and around 300hp for the Cayenne.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> BTW the other pic, its EXACTLY the same as the A3 mock up on another mag cover, so dismiss it.....its bull!


Don't tell me you though these were genuine scoops! 

Here's my prediction:
When the new one comes out all the mags will say "we showed you pictures of what was close to the final look of the car months ago". In reality we all expect that it's gonna look a bit like the current one (otherwise the TT brand would go), it will have some hints of the latest concept cars and it will feature the new corporate face. Given these basic ingredients I guess all the pictures are gonna look similar to each other and most likely the final product.

If any genuine piccy were to come out then I'm sure it would be all over the place very quickly.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> Here is a different magazine's view.
> 
> I hope this works:


Yup that worked! looks q. sexy


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

Victor_F said:


> Just found this picture on the German Autobild website from their latest magazine
> 
> http://bilder.autobild.de/bilder/1/52894.jpg
> 
> ...


first thought that came in to my head 'chrysler x fire'

If the uk market accounts for the majority of TT sales, why design for an american market? :?


----------



## xequtor (Jun 13, 2004)

Autobild is a Photoshop remake, its the new TT V6 with a front from A3.
There are no pix from 2006 TT, they do all to sale few more papers


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I will have to agree that these are photoshop images, good ones though (compared to the others).

You have to bear in mind that the original artist who penned the TT now works for Chrysler (Freeman Thomas) and his partner J Mays works for Ford.

Ok down to the text.

They refer to the project also as AU354/355. Launch middle 2006 (Coupe) nd the Roadster in the Winter of the same year. Rear spolier integrated with the body line, deploying at predtermined speed (like the Boxster)

Internally the car will have an integrated multi media system (like that found in the new A6) with large colour monitors. Head and side airbags. Prepared for Bluetooth, Integrated Telephone (?) and first in its class to have a head up display. The coupe will still have no space in the rear seats, while the Roadster benefits from a new electric "betriebene Verdeckmimik die fummelige Persenning Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig" - not sure about this, but its something to do with the Soft Top.....

The following engines are mentioned

2.0 FSI - 200ps
2.0 FSI Turbo - ???
2.0 Diesel - 160ps/350Nm
3.2 V6 - 250ps

With an STT and RSTT version to follow by the end of 2007.

STT V6 - 300ps/350Nm (30Nm more than the 250ps V6)
RSTT - ???

Other bits

19" Alloys
Drilled Brake Disks
Wider Body
Bi Xenon Lights, with optional "follow the road" lights
Wing mirrors with bright metal finish 
Optional Custom Made Aerodynamic Kit

Thats it really. Not much there 

Jae


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

betriebene Verdeckmimik die fummelige Persenning Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig .

.. is most likely to do with an integrated and flush fitting cover when the hood is down


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Considering that Audi have not even released photos of the A4 which is due to be facelifed in November, there is no way that photos of new TT is gonna be leaked or styling details revealed.

Audi keep their cards close to their chest and must be enjoying a wee chuckle at the guesses doing the rounds.

The new A3 looked nothing like the media guesses and the new A6 looks a lot better than some of the efforts that appeared in the car comics, before its imminent arrival was announced by Audi.

Expect it to be a very slightly bigger version of the existing car, featuring the large grille and subtle styling changes.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

There is a spy shot of the facelifted A4 (with masking on) in the same magazine....

Will scan next Tuesday and post....

Jae


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I like it. Think I mite have to start saving up for one of those, especially if its comin out in 2006. Thats if I'm still in the country!? :roll: 
Wherever I end up, I will make damn sure to stick with AUDI (four halo's). G


----------

